
Artificial intelligence could help patients remember their medications - Melloooo
https://humanbioscience.org/2019/01/automated-phone-calls-could-help-patients-remember-their-medications.html
======
sciilovverr
"We are working to get it to many countries" Please make that fast

------
megameniu
Apps have those functions

------
techengine
I need tech that can swallow the pills themselves and send them to me through
wifi

------
tieessto
How much of these are available??

